# Setup costs?



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

i was just wondering how much everyone's put into their tanks. Also how much should a 120 or 125 gallon tank cost?

MAD_Piranha....how do you clean a tank that big?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Heres the current list from 2-3 years

13 caribe @65=$845
1 Piraya $175
1 Rhom $175
1 Red Belly$ 12
12 [email protected] 80=960

75g $170
55gallon lightswith stand $280
100gallon $100
Gravel $150
2 emps $80
Custom Wet/Dry $300
240g but corrected to 217g 1/2in acrylic. lights and stand $650
Powerheads $140
3 10gallon complete $120
20g $20
Plants $150

A 120-125 cost $589 here.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my current list in £'s
55 gal tank £45
light £20
canopy free
filters 2 fluval free
stand £20
2 reds @ 3'' when i got them £15 each 
piraya £108.50 + vat and agent (to the uk) £22
pleco £2.50
reds sold last week £3.50 each sold for £12 each + 1 bag whitebait and some feeders
so not much really apart from the piraya (worth the money)
future investment 2 x cariba @ £100 for the 2 in sept
dixon


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

125g Predrilled with versa lids $400
2 Won Bros heaters $75 LCD type
2 Rio 2500s $84
DIY Stand $250?
125lbs of gravel $70
5 large cariba $650
overflow kits $80
DIY wet dry $90 mostly in bio media
auto water changer $50 mostly water filter
2 tube shop light $35 with bulbs


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I suggest buying your equipment, at least the tank second hand from another person. Usually people are just getting rid of it and will part with their fish tanks for REAL cheap.

_Moved to Equipment Questions._


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i got my 108g second hand for $250 with a nice metal stand and magnum 350. was a sweet deal.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I second the second-hand idea: I got my 80 gallon, complete with stand, canopy, 2 tube lights, an Eheim canister, heater, aquarium vaccuum cleaner, 5 bags of gravel, plants, fish, meds and a whole box of random shiz for 90 bucks









It's really worth the effort (and patience......) scanning the classifieds and the internet for a while


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I second the second-hand idea: I got my 80 gallon, complete with stand, canopy, 2 tube lights, an Eheim canister, heater, aquarium vaccuum cleaner, 5 bags of gravel, plants, fish, meds and a whole box of random shiz for 90 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hell yeah i got a 110 48x18x36 and stand glass too for 100$ i didnt know i could get tanks that cheap until i started going through classifides i love them lol

110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... to find the best prices you CANNOT be an impulse buyer, take a look around and do some browsing and checking out if you want to ensure the best prices


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

MAD_Piranha......i don't have any specific question, just amazed by your setup and wonderin how anyone would clean anything that has 40 piranhas in it.

I got myself a Want Ad last night, and here's what I found.
170 gal $320 B/O (not sure about this one, but i believe it's just the tank with a reptile cover)
72" x 20" x 24" (comes out to 150 gal) with hoods and 4 lights for $200

those seem to be the 2 good deals on there. i'm gonna keep on lookin, but i was just wonderin how those prices are for those tanks. they got some other ones in there too, but they're all like $600 and up.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would go with the 150, the extra 20 gallons would run you 120 bucks. I bought my glass 135 for 200 bucks NEW.


----------

